# Finally!



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

For the first time in our 14 years of marriage, my wife has agreed to go camping! :10001: We're taking huge baby steps here. We're going to a local reservoir and just spending a day at the site with nothing special planned at all. With any luck, she will actually have a good time and we can start talking about driving up to the mountains. It's the bugs that she hates...:smack-head:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

There are so many people I talk to in the same vote. Camping is so much fun regardless of the bugs. There will always be bugs and yes they will always be a pain in the.....butt!  Go have some fun and make some memories. That's the best part.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats hopefully she will love it and the next thing you know she we will want to go every weekend...


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hope yall have/had a good time, let us know how it goes. May try a screen tent when you sitting outside to help out at least till you get her hooked!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

ctfortner said:


> May try a screen tent when you sitting outside to help out at least till you get her hooked!


That's a great idea!


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL. whatever, she agreed.
and im sure youve had a time camping.:rotflmao1:


----------

